# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  =IF(ISERROR(MATCH formula

## ilco2

I have two lists of names with corresponding scores. They list of names are similar, but not identical. I'm trying to combine them to one list, showing names and then score set 1 and then score set 2. 
I did some researching and found the =IF(ISERROR(MATCH formula, and applied it as follows:
=IF(ISERROR(MATCH(D1,$A$1:$A$300,0)),"",B1)

If column D has a match in Column A, I want it to plug in that persons score (from B) in Column E. If no match, "". In my formula, what do I replace B1 with to make that happen?

Visual Example:

colA colB
Adam 3 
Arron 4
Bill 6
Bob 7
Chris 7
Corey 9

colC colD
Adam 4
Alex 5
Arron 3
Barry 4
Bill 8
Bob 9
Charley 1
Chris 5
Corey 6

----------


## DonkeyOte

Perhaps:

E1: 
=IF(ISERROR(MATCH($C1,$A$1:$A$300,0)),"",VLOOKUP($C1,$A$1:$B$300,2,0))

----------


## ilco2

Thanks DonkeyOte!!!
That worked like a charm. Now I have to go read about VLOOKUP to see how/why that works.
Thanks again.

How do I mark this as solved?

----------


## DonkeyOte

See the How To link in the banner.

----------

